# Reg Maxwell Swimming Pool, Aylesbury, Janurary 2011



## Landie_Man (Jan 15, 2011)

*Reg Maxwell Swimming Pool, Aylesbury, Janurary 2011- UPDATED (daytime photos)*

*The Explore*
Well, Well Well. This has been a tough one, I have wanted to explore this one ever since I started out in urbex two years ago, but it has been as tight as a nuns ever since a controversial video filmed in 2007, and uploaded in 2009 revealed the lights and gym equipment to still be running.

Finally, during demo access was discovered. Sadly, the Olympic style pool had been demolished, and all that remained was the normal play pool, reception, gym and plant rooms. 

I am so chuffed I’ve finally explored this one, though slightly FUBAR, not as FUBAR as my tripod though, so excuse the dodgy photos. Take it from Mookster and True British Metal, This tripod has absolutely had it. Moisture was also a problem inside. 

*The Location*

Opened in 1975 the Reg Maxwell swimming pool served Aylesbury alongside The Vale pool across town. The whole complex held a theatre, The Civic Centre, plus a multi storey carpark. 

The Maxwell closed in September 2001 following the construction of Aqua Vale on the site of the former Vale Pool. The Civic Followed its closure in June 2010, and finally the car park in January 2011. 

*The concise tidbits*

Opened: July 1975
Closed: September 2001 


Explore was at night as I was unsure if the workmen would be in the next day.....































































For more please visit:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/sets/72157625828209862/


----------



## TiJayLFS (Jan 15, 2011)

Great report and location 

Looks like a pretty scary explore though, half demolished building at night? Kudos to you, sir.


----------



## Landie_Man (Jan 16, 2011)

Ok Heres a few daytime shots! 































Taken as two legs fell off the tripod....


----------



## MeriDuque (Jan 18, 2011)

Good grief! Those night time photos have really given me the creeps! 

Thanks!


----------

